# Sino-Vatican relation negotiation already been initiated - does anyone here care?



## Ken S. (Apr 2, 2006)

Official negotiation on Sino-Vatican relation has already been initiated a few days ago. The Chinese new cardinal Cardinal Zen, former regional bishop for Hong Kong, will play an important role in helping out the negotiation.

Breaking news, shocking event, I'm burning inside my heart.
Anyone as worrying as I do?
Does anyone know how much impact the Sinao-Vatican diplomatic relation could bring to China church?
Does anyone care?

Please brothers and sisters, care for the issue with me together.

[Edited on 2-4-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 2, 2006)

Short profile, Cardinal Zen:
http://archives.catholic.org.hk/administrators/zen.htm

Chinese Cardinal kissing the Pope:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/chinese/trad/hi/newsid_4850000/newsid_4851800/4851800.stm

Cardinal Zen in crown:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/chinese/trad/hi/newsid_4830000/newsid_4839500/4839544.stm
*with that serpent cane*


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 2, 2006)

Ken,
Is the faithful church in China succeptible to being co-opted by Rome any more (or any easier) than it was by the communists? Rome fancies herself a "political" player. That is why she seeks "recognition" from heads-of-state or governments. She then tries to parlay that into building her kingdom, a kingdom at variance with that of Christ.

Governments the world over have "official" relations with the papists. That may give Rome special status in her own eyes, and "privileges" or "advantages" from the worldly standpoint. But what is that when compared to her standing with Christ? The greater her worldly pomp, the less of the bride of Christ she is.
 
Rome is extraordinarily patient. She has long-term vision. Too bad for her, she is committed to error on a massive scale. She will go on pushing her agenda whether we take notice of her or not. But in the end that which was applicable to the Israelites is applicable to Rome (Rom. 9:30-10:4). Take heart. Rome goes from set-back to set-back; her gains are a temporal mirage. Christ's true church goes from strength to strength.

Take heart. Do kingdom work. Warn your brethren, better yet, teach the brethren to stand against cooperation with Rome, just as they refused to cooperate with the State.


----------



## Scott (Apr 11, 2006)

Ken: What ramifications do you expect?


----------



## CDM (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Ken,
> Is the faithful church in China succeptible to being co-opted by Rome any more (or any easier) than it was by the communists? Rome fancies herself a "political" player. That is why she seeks "recognition" from heads-of-state or governments. She then tries to parlay that into building her kingdom, a kingdom at variance with that of Christ.
> 
> ...





As history can attest, it seems Christ's church thrives under persecution and distress. This may very well be a blessing in disguise. American Christians would do well if we had only God and not our "arm of flesh" that is our affluence.


----------

